# The papillon that wouldn't



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh dear, that is a pressure cooker environment for sure. If it isn't fun it is time to clear the course, but I bet that pap is a great agility dog 99% of the time since I doubt you make it to Crufts on a prayer.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I feel sorry for the owner and the dog - embarrassing for the owner and stressful for the poor dog. I'm not sure what the right thing to do - should she have left immediately after she saw the dog was too scared and refusing to jump? Or was it appropriate for her to ask the judge to help her force the dog to jump hoping to get the dog over it's fear and to start to run the course? 

I presume to get to participate in Crufts that the dog must have been a stand out performer. Seems like the size of the arena and the crowds are too much for some of the dogs to handle and you probably can't go too many places to get many experiences like this to train a nervous dog.

Where my daughter trains, there are quite a few that go to the elite agility shows such as Westminster - and a few years one of their dogs zoomed in the middle of their run and it was popular to watch on YouTube - luckily this lady has a good sense of humor about her dog and was able to laugh about it and not be angry at her dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was the second round, and I believe the dog had a reasonable run earlier on, but it was clear that something upset him. He has achieved world wide fame by the simple act of saying No!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! After so much work to get there(Crufts)...................Gotta feel sorry for both of them. That Pap was really feeling the stress and almost looked fearful.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Poor wee lamb! I think it was good that she got him over ONE jump, just to end it on a good note, then leave, since he clearly had enough. He's cute as a button though!


----------

